# How important is bilingualism when applying for ROTP?



## LegomyArty (22 Aug 2005)

Which would you consider better for getting into RMC?

A 82 % average with a 70 (ish) in French, 

or a higher average with no french.

Thanks, 

Hills


----------



## Infanteer101 (22 Aug 2005)

I would suggest checking out the Recruiting Pages at dnd.ca and or heading out to your local CFRC for more updated and accurate info. Cheers


----------



## LegomyArty (22 Aug 2005)

Actually just did that today, thank you for the advice.


----------



## MC (27 Aug 2005)

someone correct me if I'm wrong.. but I believe they make their own average out of certain subjects, your french class might not even hurt the average they use for selection.


----------



## Glorified Ape (2 Sep 2005)

I think Bilingualism is one of the pillars at RMC so having French would definitely be an advantage, but that being said, they'll take people who mispronounce "moi".


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2005)

If you are an Anglophone and you take High School French and don't do well then the mark will not be counted in your Academic Potential assessment.  The same goes for Francophones taking English.


----------



## CrimesofParis (16 Oct 2005)

What about this?  I am an Anglophone, I go to an an English High School and I am currently in grade 12 and applying for RMC this month.  My french (FSL) grades so far have been:

Grade 8: 88%
Grade 9: 91%
Grade 10: 89%
Grade 10: 76% (I did it twice, long story)
Grade 11: 93%
Grade 12: 87% (so far).


----------



## 23353 (27 Oct 2005)

Hey, I'm a third year at RMC and for applying I cant see French as being too big a deal. The vast majority of my friends couldn't speak a word of french when they got to the college. If your french is weak, the school can handle that with SLT training both at the college and during the summer if required. On the other hand, you need to pass the French component to get your RMC degree, and if you achieve that pass you don't need to take french class anymore. Basically its a huge pro to get your French profile before you get to the school, and as soon as possible.

To sum up in point form:

To graduate with an RMC degree (different form a Canadian Military Colleges degree) you need to get a B/B/B profile as a minimum.

The difference between an RMC degree and CMC degree is huge. While both are university level degrees, you can only go on grad parade if you get the RMC degree. You can also put rmc after your name. For the RMC degree you must pass all four components: Academic, Military, Athleticism, Bilingualism. Might not seem like a big deal before you join, but makes a difference after 4 years here.
A B/B/B profile is deemed officially bilingual for the government, meaning that in an office environment you can communicate with your superiors and subordinates in both official languages, verbally and in writing. There are several levels for bilingualism and they are:
X or /: This is the lowest level, meaning you couldn't buy a meal at McDonald's in French if your life depended on it.
A: You are allright at French and are almost at your Bs. With a bit more work you got it.
B: Officially Bilingual! Most cadets aim for this level.
C: Better than average. Could pick up a French chick with a little "liquid courage"
E: Excellent or Franglo level. Could pick up a French chick stone cold sober.
Note: While drinking your level actually goes up by at least one level. We don't know why but continue to experiment.



If you do have your profile you don't have to take French classes. Basically you get 5 more spare a week, on average. This charges per program (for example 3 year mechanical engineer students get pretty much no time off) but either way you want it. In arts it basically frees up that much more of your week, and in Science/Engineering it lets you actually breath.
Finally if you do have a good enough profile, you do not have to got to SLT during the summer. For the Navy/Air Force people this doesn't mean a whole lot, but it has some rather large ramifications for Army cadets. For all three elements it accelerates your training and gives you a "free" summer to do what you want. In the Army that could mean the Jump course at CPC in Trenton, or OJT at your future unit. More recently cadets have been going to UN or allied missions over seas for the summer to do OJT there.
Oh and if you want to be a Big Shot in the cadet chain of command at RMC you need to be bilingual.

Hope this was informative... 

For any other questions, PM me and I'll answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## punishment (2 Nov 2005)

Well I'm hoping to apply for the ROTP program and I have a question about whether I need to know how to speak french or not? BTW I'm doing my ROTP at a civ. university, not RMC.

p.s. If I could also have some idea about what the ROTP training is like from someone who has done it so i know what I'm in for and how to prepare.


----------



## boehm (2 Nov 2005)

"There is no academic prerequisite for second language required to enter RMC. All Cadets are, however, obligated to reach the functional standard in their second language before graduation. Any prior second language training will prove beneficial once you are a student at RMC."

http://www.rmc.ca/admission/faq/admission_e.html

Google it's amazing!


----------



## punishment (2 Nov 2005)

Thanks for your help but I'd appreciate if you completely read my post before actually responding. See the thing is that I'm not going to RMC and I know at RMC they teach you french if you don't have it. So do i have to take french classes to make up for it or can I skip that whole bilingual aspect.


----------



## boehm (2 Nov 2005)

I did completely read your post... it's the same if you go to a Civvy University. You NEED to take the french language training if you are in ROTP.

Look Here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34228.0.html


----------



## 23007 (2 Nov 2005)

its actually not the same if you're not at RMC. At Rmc you take french courses every single day, however, at civi U you do not have that benefit. You will spend an entire summer at St.jean doing Second Language Training (SLT). Its not that big of a deal. I'm here in Bagotville and one of my buddies recently graduated from a Civi U and he can't speak french to save his life. One summer of SLT isn't enough IMO but thats the military for ya!

For the second part of your question. The ROTP training is a good system I think. What trade will you be going in for? That makes all the difference as every trade trains differently. However it typically goes like this:
1st summer: IAP/BOTP
2nd summer: SLT
3rd summer: Phase or OJT
after grad: more phase or more OJT until qualified


hope that helps...


----------



## punishment (2 Nov 2005)

Thank You. Just out of curiousity though, did your buddy complete his ROTP? I mean even if he can't speak french, did he make it through everthing else, and is he an Officer now? BTW I'm going in for pharmacy.


----------



## 23007 (2 Nov 2005)

yeah he completed ROTP and now he is a 2lt in Bagotville. French isn't a big deal when you go to civi U, only when you go to RMC cause it distinguishes between an "RMC" degree and a "CMC" degree.

I don't know anything about the pharmacy trade so I can't really help you out there. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Eelbot (10 Apr 2010)

Just wondering how much french i need to know for the forces/rmc.


----------



## Strike (10 Apr 2010)

You're posting this in the ROTP/RMC forum, so I'll answer with that in mind.

The short answer is - none.  RMC types will get a class a day until they reach a certain level, at which point these classes now become spares (which is great if you're chem eng  ;D ).  All ROTP/RMC types will spend a summer doing second language training if they're language level is below a certain score.  The score is based on the Public Service standards and testing.

As for afterward, each trade and some postings require a minimum language profile.  To get promoted past a certain rank may also require a certain profile.

What are you looking at doing?


----------



## Eelbot (10 Apr 2010)

I was hoping to go into rmc for mechanical engineering, and become a combat engineer...also looking at artillery though...
thanks for responding right away!


----------



## Alex-H77 (17 May 2011)

I am currently a sophomore in high school and doing very well in many different elements of school and athletics.

1) I have achieved a 91% average first semester, and have a 92% average this semester. My math mark was a 94% and my science is a 95%. I plan to go into Engineering so these are the the two main focuses.

2) I have played baseball for 10 years and have been playing basketball for 4 years. These sports are out of school just for convenience, but I'll be playing football at school next year.

3) My French knowledge is extremely low. Through grade 4-8,  the French we were taught at my elementary school didn't at all prepare me for Grade 9 French. I struggled a lot through that course and only pulled off an 85% overall (only received 81% written and 61% oral on exam, class average was similar). I haven't taken French in Grade 10 and don't plan on taking it in Grade 11 or 12 either.

How will this affect my chance of acceptance, and if accepted will I struggle a lot in the French training that you receive at RMC? Do you receive your French lessons in large University-sized classrooms, or smaller classrooms based on your skill level? I know a strong understanding of the French language is necessary to officially complete ROTP, so what should I expect in terms of French training?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Canadian1992 (17 May 2011)

I know someone who got in for pilot with no french at all. Just try to improve your application as much as possible, get the best possible grades, volunteer or work, try to earn a leadership role, and be active.

edit: I think most people who apply for ROTP are not bilingual at the time of their application, during my aircrew course 3 or 4 spoke french out of 13.


----------



## Azeem (17 May 2011)

My last french class was grade 9 (Nova Scotia School System) and I have been selected this year into an engineering program (for ROTP of course).

Don't sweat it, but still strive for the best you can be. If you can by any means strengthen your french for your application next year, then do it.

_Edited for clarification._


----------



## lethalLemon (17 May 2011)

If you are taking ROTP through the Royal Military College, there is a French Language requirement in order to graduate in your degree program. Throughout the degree program you will have to take French Language courses. There are days and sometimes even weeks where all commands, classes, taskings are given in French. You must meet a minimum Bilingualism standard in order to qualify for graduation.


----------



## Alex-H77 (17 May 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> If you are taking ROTP through the Royal Military College, there is a French Language requirement in order to graduate in your degree program. Throughout the degree program you will have to take French Language courses. There are days and sometimes even weeks where all commands, classes, taskings are given in French. You must meet a minimum Bilingualism standard in order to qualify for graduation.



Are these days where all classes are given in French after the majority of the cadets have received at least basic French language training?

I'm still not sure of how exactly you learn French in ROTP at the Royal Military College. Is it just like regular large university-sized classes, or is it smaller classes that are based on your current skill level?


----------



## dimsum (17 May 2011)

If you are going through ROTP - Civilian Univ, then there's a chance (depending on trade) that you could never end up being formally tested in French until much later in your military career.  I was part of one of the last "all-trade" Second Language Training courses in St-Jean, and that was in late 2007.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 May 2011)

Alex-H77 said:
			
		

> Are these days where all classes are given in French after the majority of the cadets have received at least basic French language training?
> 
> I'm still not sure of how exactly you learn French in ROTP at the Royal Military College. Is it just like regular large university-sized classes, or is it smaller classes that are based on your current skill level?



No- your academic classes will always be in your first official language, but if not functionally bilingual, you will be required to attend either french or english language classes (as appropriate), until you can test bilingual.

In short- your state of bilingualism going into RMC should be of no concern.  It is the state you are at by 4th yr you need to worry about.


----------



## ballz (17 May 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> In short- your state of bilingualism going into RMC should be of no concern.  It is the state you are at by 4th yr you need to worry about.



Probably the best answer, and to add to that point, I have quite a few friends at RMC now who will not be loaded onto the 3rd phase of their training because they aren't bilingual. They'll be attending SLT @ St. Jean this summer instead.

So there's no shortage of opportunities to learn french while at RMC.


----------



## yoman (17 May 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> There are days and sometimes even weeks where all commands, classes, taskings are given in French. You must meet a minimum Bilingualism standard in order to qualify for graduation.



In theory yes, in reality not so much. Almost all verbal communication is done in English and emails are usually bilingual. 



			
				Alex-H77 said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure of how exactly you learn French in ROTP at the Royal Military College. Is it just like regular large university-sized classes, or is it smaller classes that are based on your current skill level?



It's small classes of around 10 people. You have SLT (Second Language Training) classes one hour a day everyday (minus weekends) until you are functionally bilingual (BBB). Depending on your trade you may also be sent to do SLT training as your summer training.


----------

